
Elon Musk Is About to Unveil His Plan for Colonizing - evo_9
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2016/09/27/495622695/this-afternoon-elon-musk-unveils-his-plan-for-colonizing-mars
======
ktamiola
He actually did, no?

